# bush



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

when president bush(judazz idol :laugh: ) runs for another four..would you vote him for another term? lets see what the members of pfury would do?

simple question

yes :nod: no







depends


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes. after all he is a republican :nod:


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

hell yeah...but due to the awful electoral college my vote doesn't count for anything.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ill see what happens in 2004 before I decide.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nope.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Hell no...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Definately not!


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

bush is a stupid asshole..who doesnt know how to speak and basically hes frigin stupid sooo..NO


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

he's too deep now. not just anyone can slide into his position now like it's a normal job.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes but I can't vote







because I'm only 14.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Only if he catches bin laden.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I proabally wont but it does depend on who he runs against and how this next year goes...it is really important to me to see our economy improve and how the canidates handles the way our economics are right now.I am greedy and want to make more money,company I am working for has been on a hire and raise freeze for close a year now


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Isn't going to happen


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yes. I pray Dean wins the democratic nomination....this way Bush can throw on some shades, and float down the lazy river to victory.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

yes we should keep the *******


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

No. Wesley Clark 2004!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hell no but it doesnt matter cause Im too young

I still say let clinton back!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Clinton was good besides the fact he murdered 47 innocent US civilians (theory i read








)


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm not very happy with Bush, even though I tend to vote republican. If he runs against Dean then IT will be anouther less of 2 evils and hopfully Bush wins.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes, because he gave me many raises while I was in the military and just the simple fact that my arse is REPUBLICAN.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I still say let clinton back!


 Ignoranace must be bliss to you!

Clinton is the one that f0cked this country over and destroyed our CIA.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Who needs the CIA? The CIA is already fucked over with the new Patriot act. It doesn't matter. We just need a new, un tarnished democrat in office


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

HAHAHA ignorance is bliss to me! HAHA

I was just Clinton should be let back as a joke.........you know because he was a cool dude who had the balls to get fellation in the oval office and manage to keep a successful family......I want to see the candidates for 2004........but I doubt Bush but then again its just too much for someone to be replaced in the middle


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not a chance, but I dont get to vote


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nope! The dude sux.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes all the way. We need someone there with a backbone not someone who will be stepped on. Don't you guys get it...the Islamic nations now fear Bush. They would love more than anything for us to vote for some liberal democratic p*ssy in. Also it doesnt matter what you guys think because it's dunk shot that he gets another 4.


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm voting for Al Sharpton. I called that bozos campaign line and talked with one of the drones helping him. The drone didn't even know what affirmative action was or the ACLU.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Yep, because Bush has done more in 3 years then most presidents do in 8.

Democrats are losing thier vision. They have no substance to offer America.

You know what, I could go on for hours about why Republicans are better for America. But I don't think it will change minds. I just see the left leaning towards a socialistic/communist government. I don't like the idea of a pro co-dependancy.

Current Left Wing Politics are in Contrary to what made America great in the first place.

But if any of you want a REAL education in politics go to Ronaldreagan.com and you'll get schooled over there. I've never seen any visitors that go there to challenge the conservative/republican stance make any valid statements there that couldn't be debunked. Believe it or not.

Republicans are better for individual.

Old School Democrats were much better, but now they are loony.

I remember JFK, he said "Ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for oyur country". Too bad the current left agenda is "no, DO ask what your country can do for you, and keep asking and we'll try to get it to do everything for you".

PLus the fact that Kennedy was a member of the NRA, and was a Catholic.

and guess what peeps? He was FOR LOWERING TAXES, just like Reagan and Bush.

Hmm makes you wonder why the only people associated with JFK's death are members of the Left wing party. conflict of interest?

One last thing. Kennedy, Like Reagan when he was California's governor, was openly against communism. See, Kennedy did not want Russia to help Cuba have Missile technologies that would allow RUssia to install warheads in Cuba to have a strategic advantage over us. Remember the Cuba Missle Crisis?

I find it funny how most people in the democratic/Liberal mindset of today adore Fidel Castro, CHe Guavara, Socialism and all the other stuff that has nothing to do with Americas greatness. Well Kennedy hated taht stuff too. But you don't hear about that.

Like I said Old School Democrats - Good. Since Kennedy we've had nothing but Bad Democrats.

I also find it funny how the left wing always try to call the Republicans Racists when we are the party of Lincoln, who freed the slaves.

Blame Hollywood, and Hippie teachers for trying to re-write history. Oh, Im sorry History isn't politically correct with the left, its now called Social Studies.

Good Day, Folks, Bush is winning wether you like it or not.

Highest GDP growth in history, due to Tax cuts
Just Like Reagans 1982 tax cut that did the same thing. Which permanently debunks the lowering taxes hurts us myth permanently.

War in Iraq going to end good no matter what people want to heppen due to political agenda.

Bin Laden WILL be caught if not already killed.

I could go on forever. Go to RonaldReagan.com if you want a real eductaion

Tell em, Noble sent you.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Noble said:


> Yep, because Bush has done more in 3 years then most presidents do in 8.
> 
> Democrats are losing thier vision. They have no substance to offer America.
> 
> ...


 If you think Reagan was a good president you must do lots of drugs.

I sure in the hell hope Bush doesnt win again


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Bush or Clark...


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Don't do any drugs, just know alot about politics.

Was ending the cold war such a bad thing?

How about the crucial starting of events that lead up to the bringing down of the Berlin Wall?

Surely it wasn't out of Tyranny Reagan wanted these things.

How about, previous to Bush's Highest GDP growth Rate, Reagan held the previous Record for such a growth because of the tax cut that Bush modeled his after?

Like I said, Go to RonaldReagan.com and try to state any shortcomings. You will find out alot.

Look, I am not here to be anybody's enemy, I want you to know I was once a young teenager who thought rich people were evil and liked to sing along to Pink Floyd when they would diss on Thatcher and Reagan. I believed all the myths the left was putting on MTV, in thier signed bands on thier record labels, in thier subtle but political movies. I was sucked into that a long while back.

One day I thought I'd give the Republicans the benefit of the doubt. Just like Reagan, who started out liberal, found out I was a conservative at heart.

Remember, just so you realize what you are saying...., its Liberals that want drugs to be legal and mostly left wing hippies who want to legalize these things.

So, how could I be on drugs?

Look I even try to find good democrats out there. I know they exist. Just havent had any decent candidates. I'll give you guys Nixon if thats what you remember of the Republican party, he WAS a criminal and I am glad his mentality doesn't rule the conservative party either.

Sorry, I could go on. any challenges you have for Bush Jr, or Reagan should go to RonaldReagan.com. I really like to talk about piranhas here and don't want anybody disliking me because I like the freedom and rights I have in the U.S.A.

I would hope the democrats could come up with another great leader, like Thomas Jefferson. But we get Dean? pfft c'mon. This guy constantly contridicts himself every day. I could link you to everything he has ever said and just point out how he BLATANTLY changes his position nearly every day.

I would liek to see Kerry or Clark if I had to choose a democrat, they seem more able to represent what people should get from the Left. But nooooo, we get Shrill, loony central with Dean high on the polls.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i hope not, another 4 years of our economy like this would realy suck ass!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pamonster said:


> i hope not, another 4 years of our economy like this would realy suck ass!


 no doubt,,,


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Vote for Al Sharpton!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

More reason to vote Bush!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Noble said:


> Yep, because Bush has done more in 3 years then most presidents do in 8.
> 
> Democrats are losing thier vision. They have no substance to offer America.
> 
> ...


 Textbook retorics...

I'd rather see Arnie or Michael jackson becoming president than 4 more years of that f*ck-up Bush - imo. he's a threat to this world


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

well I am a proud supporter of bush, he gets alot of sh*t over this war but so does any president during any war and with war comes a bad economy (even though ours really isn't as bad as people are making it out to be right now) and there are always going to be those tree huggin hippies who think dictators and terrorists like to talk things out


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry i remember a slow economy, and bad job market. Mid 80's was a bad time for alot of those who had to work. Maybe not for those who reagans tax cut helped. But there was alot of people making less than what their fathers made.
That is ridiculous that people think of reagan as a person that helped this country







You guys don't get that trickle down economics don't work. Don't need to be a republican to figure that out. Just a little simple accounting rules like spend less than you take in (Don't pay over 100 dolars for a hammer) or spend billions on a ridiculous star wars program. Yeah i want to go to a republican site so they can jump me with their pshycobabble. Well nancy i'll give tax cuts till our great nation owes more than it can ever pay off.

Dean i dislike him also, but he doesen't have my vote, but neither does bush.

Also it was sad what reagan did to Jimmy carter. Now that man gave a big part of his life after his presidency to help the people of this country.

sh*t, Reagan and bush senior put Saddam in power. What you republicans want a cookie?








Read my lips


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

pamonster said:


> i hope not, another 4 years of our economy like this would realy suck ass!


 I don't think we can blame the economy on Bush, I feel the president had very little to do with the economy. The economy is cyclical and any president that would of stepped in would of faced the same falling apart economy Bush did. You have to ask yourself is it his fault for the Tech Bubble, 911 and high oil prices which all resulted in a poor economy. It's much easier to blame someone than to take responsibility ourselves.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I support Bush and am proud to do so. His tenure is probably one of the hardest tenures for any American President.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Bush had a lot to do with the economy. The wealthier people are getting such sick amounts of money in tax cuts its unbelievable. General wesley clark should be the president and the only reason Dean is winning so far in democrat wise is because of internet support


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Bush had a lot to do with the economy. The wealthier people are getting such sick amounts of money in tax cuts its unbelievable.


 not at all true, economy is better than it has been since bush started office, and there has been alot of tax increases since the war started


----------



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

gimme a break- who do you think gave Saddam Osama, Iran or any of these crazy leaders their weapons?

REGAN!

he also plunged our nation into a 4 TRILLION dollar debt

just three years ago Clinton had created the single largest surplus we had ever seen and the economy was good

Now we have the fastest growing deficit in history, and our troops are spread all over the world getting crap shots taken at them.

Plus he lied to us over and over

face it- there was no threat- Saddam had no weapons of mass destruction- and our government has now moved from covert weapons deals- to strait up takeover that favor the leaders own corporate interests

If you can't see that the republicans started and are continueing the problems in the middle east you are blind and gullible, if you can't see the problems with our budget, tax cuts and economy then you lack the understanding of simple math- you can't spend more than you have- PERIOD


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

PIKEFISH said:


> gimme a break- who do you think gave Saddam Osama, Iran or any of these crazy leaders their weapons?
> 
> REGAN!
> 
> ...


 AMEN


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PIKEFISH said:


> face it- there was no threat- Saddam had no weapons of mass destruction- and our government has now moved from covert weapons deals- to strait up takeover that favor the leaders own corporate interests
> 
> If you can't see that the republicans started and are continueing the problems in the middle east you are blind and gullible


 Preach on, my man


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

YUP WE NEED HIM TOO HANDLE THIS BIN LADEN THING WE CANT HAVE ANOTHER DEMOCRAP SCREW THAT UP LIKE CLINTON DID.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Raptor said:


> PIKEFISH said:
> 
> 
> > face it- there was no threat- Saddam had no weapons of mass destruction-
> ...


So what if he didnt have any weapons of mass destruction. Do you really think we should of waited till the crazy bastard got them.....then what? Exactly.


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

Once a democrat gets into to office, we will all be dead..........You cant shake hands with these terrorist ,you have to kill them.......


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

PIKEFISH said:


> gimme a break- who do you think gave Saddam Osama, Iran or any of these crazy leaders their weapons?
> 
> REGAN!
> 
> ...


 Now this man speaks the truth.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

AH yes, Pikefish has been repeating all the usual Myths typical of Hollywood and Liberal Agenda propaganda.

All the things you said have been debunked and have perfectly sensible explanations.

The things the democrats don't understand is that hindsight is 20/20. We never know what the future holds. More on this in a few seconds.

I actually expected you to say all the stuff you did Pikefish. Well not you in particualr but I imagined someone would.

You know why? Because I have seen this same re-visionist history come up again and again.

OK* CRACKS NUCKLES* here we go.

Back in the early Reagan administration there was a much bigger and hardier threat to America.

Guess who that was? Anybody?

Russia, China, Korea, Cuba. The Communist Bunch.

Now, The big problem is that for us, with all our beautiful land and resources, is that we are (or used to be due to efforts by Reagan, Bush, JFK) a big target.

Like I posted above Russia was (before Gorbachev) not our friend by any means. They were trying to get warheads in cuba to have a military strategic advantage.

The worlds second Largest Oil reserve is in Iraq. Russia began to figure out that if it could capture Iraqi oil then it could become a military superpower.

Well, at the time even though we largely disagreed with Arab religion and politics (like fully covered women and you can have 7 wibes and can kill your wife at anytime legally) we still knew that Saddam was the only person able to keep Russia from just plain taking the country for oil.

IT worked for a little while. But Saddam had his own ambitions and prejudices and after setting up defense against Russia quickly made his own agenda Killing Kurds, Iranians, Wiping out people in Iraq that could vote him out of power, Almsot completely wiping out and taking over Kuwait for the extra oil reserves there.

So you see we went in with good intentions. IT is sad that Saddam dind't want to make something of himself and his country. He was just self indulgent. I mean anyone with a country about the Size of California but with enough natural resources to run HALF of the united states should not have had starving and suffereing people in VERY HIGH Numbers.

I mean think of Japan, they have made so much on a continent with little to no natural resources. Makes you wonder about good intentions eh?

What if we didn't help Saddam out? Well, he would have been taken out by Russia, the cold war would probably still be going on and guess who would be blamed for doing nothing the same way they are blamed for doing something since Iraq might ave been taken out?

Probably Republicans. Why, because Liberals have nothing better to do.

Damned if we do or don't in your minds.

YOu know those nuclear capabilities that N. Korea has?

Guess who signed legislation to allow them to build and get funding from OUR government to make nuclear facilities.

Bill CLinton.

Guess what they really did with those facilities.

Made Nuclear warheads. KNow what they are doing with those Warheads?

Trying to blackmail Bush and China to give them food or else.

You know what smart people think of that offer? Crap, know why?

Well when we gave them food before guess where it went?

Not the needy starving they waved in our faces. They gave it to thier Army.

Seriously, you will get schooled on any liberal myths you bring up about Reagan and Bush.

I have no problem with you dissing Bush Sr. or Nixon. They didn't do much.

I am glad Bush Sr. at least tried to uphold U.N. resolutions even thought the U.N. wouldn't and also glad Jr. did as well.

If people like you ran the world we would all be speaking Russian waiting in line for our buckets of milk nearly starving to death.

Ever heard of Stalin?

Need links to all these facts>?

Even better, need non-partisan links to these facts?

Peoples in-ability to understand the bigger picture is why America has had to go the world over many many times to save countries from themselves.

Not bad for the Youngest nation eh?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You republicans made it a mission to find any fault with bill clinton, and discredit anything he has done. Face it, you republicans were scared shitless, because he united the democrats, and you had to find some way to distroy his credibility. Like whitewater, and affairs? Like no republican cheated on his wife? Funny how the republican congressman didn't think it was funny when someone dug his affair just after the republicans failed to impeach clinton.

Whats next Arnold for president?







Here he goes again.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Raptor, I want you to know beforehand that I think you have great fish and are probably a really cool guy. So I don't want our politics getting in the way of future mutual fish fanaticism. I will not judge you as a person, or anyone else, for thier political beliefs, but for thier actions.

Now that being said I would like to bring to bear that Clinton was not a victim in many of the situations that he and his wife got themselves into.

They chose those things and the fact that they are in positions very high up means they must be held of higher scrutiny. Its only four years of service, maybe eight, and you have to be over 35, which means you should be quiet grown up by that time. I should imagine any commendable person to hold the responsibilty of a powerful nation like the U.S.A. in very high regard. To act as if we shouldn't is irresponsible in my opinion.

Yes, Newt Gingrich had an affair. He also stepped down form his position because of it since he did not want his character representing the ideal of conservatives. You see these problems on the right wing rarely but when they do conservatives hold themselves to thier own standards.

Conservatives will tear their own apart, and will not be blind to partisan politics when the standards are being trod upon. If more democrats would engage in this kind of taking responsibility for ones own action I think the Left and the Right wouldn't be in such stark contrast these days.

Look, the jist of what I am saying is this. To respond to me in a way that implies that right wing conspiracies some how invented all of Bill wrong doings is not really allowing yourself to accept the reality of what really happened.

Yes the Right wing did eat Bill for lunch for what he did. Just like the Left should eat Bush up if he really screws up, well I have two beefs with Bush about the latest Medicare signing and a child tax last year, but so does every other conservative.

But no one systematically set up Bill Clinton or Hillary. He did it to himself. So did she.

http://www.ronaldreagan.com/ubb/ultimatebb...ic/f/3/t/001041

List of Bills Legacy. Its only partial. I know you wont give it any credit but the Administrators did get the info from many non-partisan sources. register and ask Finnman. He will give you the info.

Reagan's Bio at Whiotehouse.gov
http://www.whitehouse.gov/history/presidents/rr40.html

Bill Clinton's Bio same place
http://www.whitehouse.gov/history/presidents/bc42.html

a webpage made by historians who are niether left or right.

You'll see they don't diss on Bill too much. They credit him when he did good. But as I see it, why is it when Clinton bombs Iraq there are no people in the streets saying he is killing innocent iraqis? One thing they didn't include on that web page was the fact that he mistakenly bombed an aspirin factory.

But Like Reagan with the Iran contra Scandal, Could you hold Bill responsible for a badly aimed missle? I don't, he meant well, the people under him made a mistake right? I just wish people would give Bush the same respect. Its hypocritical not to. But Bush has done well in response to world events.

I think I must stop with the politics. I want to chat amongst people of all political parties about our awesome Piranhas.

I am American enough to recognize that if enough people feel he did a terrible job then he will be out of a job. Then I imagine we will get a better show from the democrats then last time. We would have to. But since I think people believe THIS President when he promises things (unlike Bill with "No new taxes") and thats why he will get elected.

Good luck in 2004 Democrats. You know I love your Pirayas Raptor







regardless of thier political leanings hehehe.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't take any offence to any politics, Nor do i look upon anybody else bad for their party of choice. I stand up as an american, and back our nation no matter what. Doesen't mean i agree with it, but I think every person that gets in has a genuwine belief that they are helping our country, and wants to do the best for it.

Yes i do love my p's, and we share a common interest in hobbie, so ya can't be all bad :laugh: I get a little steamed with politics, but in all i am a pretty mellow guy.
Thanks for the compliments, and i'll see ya around.


----------

